# How much have you paid?



## CoverMeInClay (Jul 12, 2011)

Just curious as to how much some people have paid for your most exspensive betta, and if it was stricktly a pet or if they were intended for breeding from the start. Not meaning to be nosey, I just wondered seeing as some of the Aquabid babies are pretty pricey. The most I've paid was $8 for a couple female that will be arriving soon.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

My 4 boys here cost me $5 each plus $20 in cabs/taxis lol
My 5th boy is an adoption.
The 6th boy will be a 12h round trip to get, plus $15.

My most I've spent was $80 on Carnage. It was $30 for him, $30 for shipping and $20 to go get him.


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

$50 for Nelliel plus another $65 for his home.


----------



## TonyK (Apr 4, 2011)

My 5* Plakat was $30. Thats the most I've paid for a fish ever. Since, I got into Bettas the 5* have become my favorite so I had to get one.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

I've paid up towards $30 for a nice locally bred betta. My most expensive female is Zinnia, who is from Canadabetta. She was originally a $40 betta, but the breeder struck a deal with the LFS I got her at and she was only $15. I've never had a betta shipped to me either because I am somewhat paranoid about the whole process! 





(did I mention how much I love my LFS? )


----------



## CoverMeInClay (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm paranoid about it too, but it seesm that so many people have had no problems. I am worried though. I don't want any DOAs. 
Thanks all of you for posting!


----------



## obiwansolo18 (Aug 8, 2011)

All that's in my are is petsmart(hour away) and petco(30 minutes if lucky), and most i paid was 4 for my crowntail girls...but that's it for now...:frustrated:would love for a local fish shop...


----------



## CoverMeInClay (Jul 12, 2011)

I found one other LFS that had betta near me, but the poor babies were is even smaller containers then at PetSmart or PetCo. I didn't notice the price of them though, only that all they had were males.


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

The most I've paid is $95 :shock: for my marble DTPK pair. $50 for the fish and $45 for shipping. I own a few other AB bettas so when you add them all up. How much have I paid? Too much!


----------



## CoverMeInClay (Jul 12, 2011)

PitGirl, wow. Here I was thinking I spent how much on fish?!? I don't know why I was thinking that, maybe just because I'm a little strapped for cash and spending what I did seems like a lot in that situation. I still shouldn't think that, because I spent $150 plus gas on getting two rescue dogs from CO last year. Maybe it's more outside influence, but the more and more I read the less and less I worry about it.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

7.99 was my most expensive betta......2 of my bettas were free/rescues... The setups however...That is where the money went for me.:lol:


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

At the time it doesn't seem like alot cuz the payments are broken up between the transhipper and breeder but when you add it up, yeah it's alot of money . The pair is for breeding so I'm hoping it will pay off, no pun intended.


----------



## crezelda (Dec 17, 2010)

not a matter of how much is the fish..but how much have you spent on tank setups lol


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

If we wanna start on tanks, my set up for my boys cost.... $220 for 3 tanks. And that's on three 1.5g and a 0.8g. The rest I had here  It would have been more if I went for the 2.65g.


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

I paid $20 for Joey, my HM, plus about $25-30 in shipping & fees


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

crezelda said:


> not a matter of how much is the fish..but how much have you spent on tank setups lol


exactly. I think I've spent around $500 on tanks and accessories for all my fish


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I paid no more than 10$ for Scuzi, no idea what just his price was, plus another 25or so for what turned out to be a horrible home for him >.>


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

I have literally spent hundreds on imported fish. To be totally honest, my most cherished bettas have been acquired locally through other IBC members.


----------



## spriken (Jul 29, 2011)

17.99,My dad thinks I'm crazy for spending that much on a fish I'm not gonna eat.
:lol:

It really is a lot for me to spend as I'm the master of cheep.

As it is right now I'm waiting for a leaky tank to come in work.
I pay $1 and just fix it up,I've got lots of sealant and free weekends.

Got a 50gal. like that last month for someone I got $30 for it.(Profit is nice)
;-)


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

Fish only - around $35 to $45

shipping I've spent $40 for overnights


----------



## hmckin20 (Jul 30, 2011)

$3. i'm still a relative newbie and i'm prone to buying the sad looking fish in the petstore.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

The most expensive fish... probably $6 for King and Hercules (same cup, Herc was free) then the cost of the 1 gal tanks $5, new gravel $10, plants $6, new plants when I found out betta plants were pointy $15, AQ salt $5, hidy-hole $10 (mugs, came 3 in a box), betta hammock $3 plus $5 shipping 
and that is all mainly for Hercules (already had a set up for King)

Most mony I have ever spent on a pet in general- my phsyco ex-puppymill breeder pomeranian, drov from NC to Texas to keep her from being put down (bout $400 in gas) , $200 adoption fee (included spay), $100 to get her shaved since she was covered in feces and matts, $100 to fix three doors (one that was metal) after we found out she had seperation anxiety and chewed/scratched her way through doors, $50 for a dog kennel, $20 for a doggy diaper since she cant hold her bladder ($5 a week for the pad inserts), $60 a month for puppy pads to place her kennels and on dog beds so if she falls asleep an leaks through the diaper there is not as much mess, $6 every few months for a bottle of pet cleaner, $15 dollars a month for arthritis meds, $60 dollars a month on special dog food wit no corn, wheat, or by-products (allergies), $30 a month on special flea protection (allergic to the normal stuff), and more...
compared to her, my betta addiction is cheap


----------



## hmckin20 (Jul 30, 2011)

ahhaha tank setups and fishie accessories probably $120. 
i still don't even have all the right things for my fishies.


----------



## CoverMeInClay (Jul 12, 2011)

^_^ I haven't added up what I've spend on tanks, but it's not a whole lot considering, I guess if I get into decorations it would be a good amount, especially since I'm considering buying a good group of silk plants this Friday, if I can afford to at least. *crosses fingers*


----------



## Moshann (Aug 7, 2011)

I paid £12 (£5 for the betta and £7 for shipping) which is approx $19.37 to buy my betta from a UK seller but agree that the most expensive part is all the equipment I had to buy to go with him!


----------



## CoverMeInClay (Jul 12, 2011)

LittleBettas said:


> Most mony I have ever spent on a pet in general- my phsyco ex-puppymill breeder pomeranian


Awww, your poor puppy  I though my dog had issues. Poor sweety. Give her a pat and a hug for me.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

CoverMeInClay said:


> Awww, your poor puppy  I though my dog had issues. Poor sweety. Give her a pat and a hug for me.


lol, I'll give her the pat, but she bites so no hug (like I said, a psycho), lol, she is a sweety though, just has had a hard life


----------



## CoverMeInClay (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm glad she has you to love her. Poor little pooper.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

And i do lover her... lol


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

The most expensive fish I have EVER purchased is the Giant (Atlas) that I am getting from Jennifer next week - $50.00 total. $40.00 for the fish & $10.00 shipping. 

Shouldn't have spent the money, but I have been wanting a Giant FOREVER & just never found the "one" till now. 

Gosh - I am just about GIDDY!!! LOL!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

$33 for Tallahassee, he was a Blue OHM ex-show fish from MartinisMommy, and boy did I love that fish  I'm sorry I never got any viable fry from him.

Now my most prized fish have all been free. There was my second Betta ever, an orange dal VT named "Fish" who was with me for 4.5 long years, he was a gift. And my two adopted fish General Lee and Poe (r.i.p).. technically I paid $15 for them because I paid to have them shipped from Kentucky and New York respectively but I don't count shipping.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

$18 for my two new girls, Spy and Heavy, but i bought them from Chard56. if you break it down, though, it was $4 for each, and $10 for shipping.

besides those two, it was Weiss and Theo, my two HMPK boys. they both were $10 from Pet Lover's. Weiss passed away last 4th of July, and Theo's my blind boy.


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

yuki my HM was $3.99 (original price was suppose to be 8.99 .. but i had went into the petsmart to get some betta food and they didn't have the one i wanted .. and that store was grand opening and sent a mailer to my house for $5 off .. so instead of buying the intended food .. i had to save yuki .. the bettas there were in really bad condition)

my other 4 bettas were $1.99 each (also from petsmart .. they just happened to be on sale)


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

hmckin20 said:


> $3. i'm still a relative newbie and i'm prone to buying the sad looking fish in the petstore.


I knooowww. Me too! I bought Carnage simply because I liked him and everyone here introduced me to Aquabid lol All my boys are pet store babies now 



mjoy79 said:


> exactly. I think I've spent around $500 on tanks and accessories for all my fish


I don't even want to count what I've spent in total for fish/tanks/accessories/ filters/pumps/rocks/sand/paint/stands.... fish/shipping. We're guessing I've racked up over $2000 so far. I'm going to be divorced before I'm married! lol



Lion Mom said:


> The most expensive fish I have EVER purchased is the Giant (Atlas) that I am getting from Jennifer next week - $50.00 total. $40.00 for the fish & $10.00 shipping.
> 
> Shouldn't have spent the money, but I have been wanting a Giant FOREVER & just never found the "one" till now.
> 
> Gosh - I am just about GIDDY!!! LOL!


I so so want a Giant. I'll own one someday when I know more about them  Congrats!



Mistress said:


> yuki my HM was $3.99 (original price was suppose to be 8.99 .. but i had went into the petsmart to get some betta food and they didn't have the one i wanted .. and that store was grand opening and sent a mailer to my house for $5 off .. so instead of buying the intended food .. i had to save yuki .. the bettas there were in really bad condition)
> 
> my other 4 bettas were $1.99 each (also from petsmart .. they just happened to be on sale)


I wish ours were that cheap.. I think I'd cry if I saw $1.99 Bettas. Even our females are $7+ here.


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

during that same sale at petsmart.. girls were $0.99 @[email protected]

regular price females are $2.99
veiltails are $3.99
crown tails are 4.99-5.99 i forget which
and hm's are 8.99

the most expensive place i've seen had them at 19.99 and the label said "white bettas" .. while the regular veiltails they had were 15.99 @[email protected] .. and they didn't look much different then the one's that were at petsmart


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

<.<

>.>

$30, not including shipping and handling. Totally worth it though.


----------



## remiska28 (Aug 5, 2011)

$9 for my newest addition Dragon. $200 in tanks and supplies for my 6 beta's. For my oscars about $500 all told, but I made that money back with the oscars first spawn. $10 for a 1.5 inch baby oscar.

My oscars are currently nesting again...and their current spawn is only 6 weeks old...


----------



## crezelda (Dec 17, 2010)

i paid more for my marimo balls than any one of my fish

...worth it


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

yesterday I paid $50 NZD for a VT... $280 NZD for one tank set up.. not including the heater though... each fish in NZ ranges from $25-60...This addiction is not kind on cash


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

just on my fish..... Ryu was $7, Izume was $8, Jappi was $8, Sakura, $3, Kasumi, $5, Kimiyo $2, Natsuko, $3, Amaya, $5.

*10 gal with filter* $30
*1 gal* $11 
*2x 2.5 gals with filter* $40
*aquarium decor stuff* _at least_ $50
*Personal homemade betta first aid kit*_*:*
anti fungus meds
anti bacterial meds
ph tests/ ph strips
water conditioners
emergency food
betta revive
ph/ ammonia removers
aquarium salt
nets
algae removers
portable betta bowls - in case of tornados

kit alltogther worth_ over $56


*NLS pellet food *$8
*Frozen Daphnia* $5
*Frozen beefheart* $5
*bloodworms* $7
*whisper filter* $10
** spouse gets filter refills   
*Plants* $15
*sponge filter* $5
*toys*-$5-$10

**_some small _stuff was free..shhhh 

OMG...
manipulative water twerps!!!!

wow still after how much i spend... compared to others im a light spender on bettas o.0

i wont count any water bills on tank cleaning and water changes because i rent an apartment so i get free water where i live  awesome for fish owners!!


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

All mine come from either walmart or Petco. Most are from walmart though. The most expensive ones are the HM's at $14 each


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

If we're gonna talk adding up EVERYTHING fishy related - probably over $1000 total


----------



## MMAsac (Aug 5, 2011)

For my bettas, the most spent on one fish was $14. But I also have a larger tank, which I kep 3 Japanese KOI in it, and My most expense Koi was $128


----------



## HelloThere123Betta (Jul 16, 2011)

wow, when you think about it, having fish can be a really expensive hobby. The most I paid was $4 for a Betta from WalMart and I got my 2g tank free from my grandma who used to have Bettas


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

Yup it is, esp if you get into breeding, which is why it's cost me so much. I've spent about $6-700 in tanks, the rest are fish and supplies.

And I only keep bettas


----------

